# Have you ever thought about getting rid of all of your MAC?



## M4C_G1RL (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you ever... Thought about getting rid of all your MAC make-up and just being au naturale?

Somedays I want to just get rid of it all and opt for being natural, but then sometimes i feel like just buying more and more, i just wondered if any of you guys ever feel like this?


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

no never i love makeup because its something fun for me to do in the morning.usuall the highlight of my morning


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I don't wear makeup every day (just weekdays when I go to work) so I do get some "au naturale" time. But no, I don't want to get rid of my items (even though I prob should as I don't use some of it). As putting on makeup is fun, I get to express myself (nice neutral shimmery look, or a smoldering smokey eye).

And I've slowed down in the amount I'm buying, but I don't think I'll stop! Its just too fun!


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Hehehe . . . no. I've only recently gotten over a fairly lengthy _au naturale_ period in my life. I went for years with no foundation, no blush . . . just a quick brush of brown eyeshadow, some pressed powder over my face, and a bit of lipstick was it on workdays, and I didn't bother with anything but chapstick on the weekends.

So given that much of my makeup kit consists of products that I've bought in the past 2 months, the thought of getting rid of it all hasn't crossed my mind. I'm having too much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

no
never


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Nnnope!

I also don't wear make up every day though. I just do what I feel like doing. Definitely not one of those "Can't be seen without a full face" types.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Yes!  Sometimes I look at all my makeup and just wonder, "why?"  I have felt like giving it away and just doing without.  I just felt it was so frivolous.  Then there are other times when I want something new everyday.  I can't get enough.  I suppose it's a rather bi-polar makeup addition.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Never!


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

no never in my wildest dreams my makeup is my way of expressing my self


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Sometimes. I find it weird that before i used to hardly wear makeup, just liner and gloss but i would never ever ever leave without liner i thought i always looked so weird...like never..no where. Now that i wear a full face of make up, if im not in the mood to do my make up im fine with not wearing any at all, which is weird. I've been recently thinking of getting rid of foundation. I wonder if i had flawless skin would I wear foundation? hell no. If i could have the same effect as my foundation I wouldn't wear it. I'm on a mission to get my skin flawless. That includes working out and changing my diet, being healthy over all means healthy skin. But I still love make up and would still do my lips and eyes, it's just so much fun.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Nope. I would NEVER EVER get rid of my MAC. This shizz is so pretty and cost me a fortune and I still have a tiny collection!

But I guess I am going through an au naturale period right now for a few different reasons. 1. I'm lazy and if I need to go out somewhere I usually either have to wake up super early to and I'm way too tired. Or I only have like a 5 10 minute time frame to get ready to go out somewhere and I just don't feel like cramming everything into that short period of time. 2. I've been having some serious problems with allergies and my eyes are the area that are being affected the most so their constantly irritated. 3. I've been sick and don't want to "contaminate" my good makeup. 

Do I like it? No, not really. I think I look rather gross without makeup on lol.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I have thought about it, mostly b/c I've seen sellers saying they're getting rid of their entire collections, and my heart nearly stops. I could never do it, and just imagining it is so sad. LOL. My skin is far too flawed to not wear makeup period, but I do go days without wearing eyeshadow, usually b/c I'm running late to work!


----------



## Little Addict (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I usually don't wear a lot of makeup (eyeliner and mascara ... concealer on bad days) so I wouldn't mind going au naturelle. I would not, however, sell my collection. idk why ... separation anxiety, I guess.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Nahhhh,homegirlll.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M4C_G1RL* 

 
_Have you ever... Thought about getting rid of all your MAC make-up and just being au naturale?

Somedays I want to just get rid of it all and opt for being natural, but then sometimes i feel like just buying more and more, i just wondered if any of you guys ever feel like this?_

 

Ohhhhh yessssssss. VERY TEMPTING but I always end up buying something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I like to collect for the sake of collecting but I hardly wear my stuff. So I don't wear makeup everyday. My usual days consist of very minimal. I need to stop buying. Seriously.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I do have my days where I don't want to wear makeup but i never feel like I wanna get rid of all my makeup. I've invested so much time and money into it and it would just be a waste. I do, however, like to glam up once in a while like when I go out with my bf on a date. =]


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

My MU is like precious treasure, I can appreciate it without wearing it (addict). I like expressing myself with it and having it there to play with, make up is an art form to me.

That said I can comfortably go without it. I went without it for a long time because I thought I was too dependent on it so I try to pull back.

There's nothing wrong with being a natural beauty.


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

NO!
I love the fact, that I have to study in the library every day, because that means, that I have to wear my make-up everyday. Strange, huh? But putting my make-up on the best part of my morning. And so I have the chance to actually use something up! I can't wait to hit pan on a shadow


----------



## sweetie (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

no... but i've thought about throwing it out and starting over


----------



## Hilly (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I'm addicted!


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

never ever. id rather give up my shoes n walk barefoot than be barefaced! lol


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I don't mind going barefaced, in fact I prefer it some days.  However, the thought of getting rid of my collection has never crossed my mind.  My eye shadows are my preciouses!  I actually think I'm more addicted to the collecting, depotting and organizing my collection then actually wearing it!


----------



## Jinni (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I really enjoy putting my makeup one. I go barefaced in weekends, but I feel that I look a little blah. The few times I have gone to work without eye makeup; I've been told that I looked tired, and asked if I was sick. I guess my makeup brush really is a magic wand


----------



## daphneM (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_Hehehe . . . no. I've only recently gotten over a fairly lengthy au naturale period in my life. I went for years with no foundation, no blush . . . just a quick brush of brown eyeshadow, some pressed powder over my face, and a bit of lipstick was it on workdays, and I didn't bother with anything but chapstick on the weekends.

So given that much of my makeup kit consists of products that I've bought in the past 2 months, the thought of getting rid of it all hasn't crossed my mind. I'm having too much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Same here! It's a new thing for me and I'm having a ball. I've been out of college about 2 1/2 years now, and for two of those years all I ever used was concealer and chapstick and maybe a little powder. I slowly started replacing some of my drugstore stuff in the last six months, and since Christmas have been going crazy with MAC. It's just a blast to play with it every day.

I think for me the think about it is there is no sense of pressure for me to wear it, it's not like I feel I have to. Yesterday I was getting ready to go to some shopping (for uh, makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mostly) and I had my concealer in hand and suddenly paused at the mirror and said, "You know, I look awfully pretty today, dark circles and sparse brows and all. No makeup today." And then I went and bought a couple Fluidlines and Slimshines but I didn't even feel the need to play with them till this morning.

If it's stressing you out so that sometimes you feel the need to just GET RID OF IT ALL, maybe you need to take it back a notch?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I don't mind going barefaced, in fact I prefer it some days.  However, the thought of getting rid of my collection has never crossed my mind.  My eye shadows are my preciouses!  *I actually think I'm more addicted to the collecting, depotting and organizing my collection then actually wearing it!*_

 
I thought I was the only one


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

I am usually with minimal makeup eg.loose powder,concealer & blusher when I go shopping. But if working, definately full makeup. I can always go all natural without a tint of makeup on me,no problem.

But if to throw away all my MAC ... no way. I like them too much!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

No way.  I've spent a fortune on Mac, not to mention backups.  My skin is far from perfect, so I never go out without makeup.  If it was perfect, I'd still want to enhance it with makeup.  I can't imagine not having my Mac under any circumstances.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I thought I was the only one_

 
I'm like that too lol !!! But I still have my glamor moments and I play a lot with it.. but never thought getting rid of it because I LOVE looking at it and doing looks without even going outside... those are my grownup color pencils I would say?

Plus when I'm bored I put makeup on my friends (men en women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) cause.. well those are my toys lol.

*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like my setting so much and look at it so often that if someone touch my stuff and misplace it by 1/16 of an inch I'll know it.. yeah I'm weird...*

That said I often go without makeup, for me it's an accessory.


----------



## M4C_G1RL (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Thanks for all your comments guys... i think for now I'm going to give the make-up a rest and opt for the natural look, i think it's because i feel like with all the eyeshadow etc i feel a bit over done maybe? And I'm scared that all this excessive make-up is going to take it's toll in the future on my skin lol.


----------



## kyoto (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M4C_G1RL* 

 
_Thanks for all your comments guys... i think for now I'm going to give the make-up a rest and opt for the natural look, i think it's because i feel like with all the eyeshadow etc i feel a bit over done maybe? And I'm scared that all this excessive make-up is going to take it's toll in the future on my skin lol._

 
You have to do what's right for you, and your skin will probably be the better for it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

NEVER!


----------



## Penn (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

There has been times where I think about all my make up and just feel sick of it, but I don't think I could ever get rid of it. It's like my security blanket or something, I don't always wear make up but it feels good knowing that it's there if I need it. 
I think the problem that I'm currently having is that my collection grew so fast in a short time that now I'm too indecisive because there are too many options. However, I keep wanting to buy more haha I'm such an addict


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Never. My makeup makes me happy. I don't wear it every day but on the days that I do, I really enjoy applying it and expressing myself through it.


----------



## palatial (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

No...sometimes I have thought that it's gotten a little excessive and I'm being really frivolous, but then I remind myself that it makes me happy and it's something I enjoy doing in the morning (and there isn't much I enjoy at that time other than coffee...) so I let myself have my fun and buy new things when I feel like it.

I went about three or four months before Hello Kitty where I didn't buy a THING. I also didn't wear much other than my usual work look, but HK has kind of inspired me to get creative again so I'm back to doing more interesting looks.

So sometimes I let it rest a little bit and go pretty natural for awhile, but I could never give it all up or sell it, no way. I love it too much


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Never. My makeup makes me happy. I don't wear it every day but on the days that I do, I really enjoy applying it and expressing myself through it. _


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Nope.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because I only wear makeuo maybe 1-2x a week..the rest of the week it is carmex and out the door...But I want to know it's there when I decide to wear it....I have a lot of money invested in my MAC so getting rid of it all has never been an option


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Never wanted to get rid of all of my makeup. But, sometimes I do feel that my tiny collection is a bit excessive, especially considering that I don't wear all of it


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Have you ever....*

Getting rid of, no. Scaling down, yes. I often wonder if I can use all I buy in my lifetime. After nearly 10 years of buying and wearing makeup I have never finished anything. Thrown things away though. 

I also feel like a break when my skin is not cooperating.


----------



## obentick (Mar 20, 2009)

As of today my bestfriend told me that I should stop buying make-up. So I told her OK I am going to count how many I have. Well I have about 50 lipglosses ( anbd this does not include eye shadows and foundation, powder, eyeliners and etc) that I have worn just once and that is bad and I will NEver throw them away. I love my make-up. Yesterday I told myself that I aint going to buy no more make-up but it aint going to happen because tomorrow I am going to get the Fergie lipgloss and a fluidline. I would die if I ever decide to throw my make  up away.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, that thought ran through my head today. I was having a really bad makeup day. You know, one of those days where nothing is going right. I would ever ACTUALLY get rid of all my MAC but sometimes I do get very frustrated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The past week, I've been makeup-less. Nothing on my face, not even penciled in eyebrows. At first, I was really self-conscious but I did like how I didn't have to scrub the makeup off my face every night.


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

I love make-up .  I would never get rid of it.


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 31, 2009)

I can see how it'd be really easy to feel this way.  As I learn new techniques and start adding products to my routine, it can start to become an "obligation".  I sometimes feel like I have to do everything everyday because I'll look "unfinished" if I don't and, also, I've gotten used to how I look with a full face.  

My make-up is for fun.  I enjoy it and do it for me because, honestly, I don't think any of my friends or coworkers even notice what I do with it.  And it's totally OK to just wear mascara or even nothing if I don't feel like messing with it.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope!  I don't feel right without makeup and it's the one creative outlet that I have stuck with and not given up on.


----------



## gubeca (Mar 31, 2009)

:0 get rid of makeup? wont that make u go to hell or something?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eheheh i started using makeup age 23..im 25 and i love all about makeup. i put makeup 4 in 7 days a week..so my au naturale days make me miss makeup..but make me glad i can walk around with nothing but moistorizer


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

NEVER!!! OMG get rid of my makeup, i might as well cut off my fingers...ok maybe a bit dramatic but you get the point.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

I love my makeup. Even if one day I stop wearing makeup, I can always use it for other people. I think I'll die still collecting MAC for some reason or another!


----------



## User49 (Mar 31, 2009)

Me too! I love collecting it, using it on myself and others. I think it's a really big form of creative expression. Instead of using paints and pens we use painpots and bootblack :0) x


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 1, 2009)

i'm reading this on April Fool's Day and if it wasn't already an-almost-2-month old thread, i'd be wondering if it's a joke!


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 1, 2009)

No way! Even if I stopped wearing it I'd still keep it just to look at and mess about with. I don't wear makeup every day, but it's nice to have the option to  wear it if I want to.


----------



## Poupette (Apr 1, 2009)

No, I love every single item I have even though I don't wear makeup every day!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 2, 2009)

No... Never.

I'd look like a wolverine with no eyebrows! Haha


----------



## erinmosh (Apr 2, 2009)

there definitely have been many times where i am like "uh, why am i so obsessed with collecting MAKEUP? normal people only use a few colors, why do i have to have over 120 eyeshadows?" blahblah, but then i realize how much i love my mac and wouldn't get rid of it<3


----------



## Frosting (Apr 2, 2009)

I really don't have that much makeup because I only buy things I know I will use often. I might see some gorgeous neon eyeshadows, but I'm not going to buy them because that's not really my look or something I'd wear. (I love to see the looks other people do with them though!) I always do research first on the product itself and swatches and ways it can be used in different looks that fit my style.

It's easy to not feel overburdened by your collection when you get a lot of use out of the things you have. I would always recommend to people who worry their shopping or collecting has gone a little overboard that they focus on being practical about their purchases rather than trying to quit cold turkey.

On the other hand, if you love collecting just for the sake of it and it isn't causing you any problems or undue stress, then you should go right ahead doing what you do and not let anyone else make you feel guilty about it!


----------



## nursie (Apr 2, 2009)

well i definately cant do the au naturale, so getting rid of everything is out of the question.
but i do remember nostalgically when ALL of my makeup fit in one little bathroom vanity drawer. 

i started buying more because it was products i liked and intended to use, but then i'd see something new and buy more. so of late i really debate purchases to decide if i really really want to bring it home. but i still like and am proud of my collection. every so often i sort through my collection and purge things by gifting them to my daughter


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

to answer the question of the thread - no.

i'm not the type of person that spends lots of money on luxury items like expensive handbags, vacations, fancy electronics, and even alcohol. so makeup for me in general is my indulgence. it's what i enjoy buying and collecting and having. i work hard in school and i feel this is my way of spoiling myself. 

the only other thing i indulge in like my makeup is books. i'm such a geek!


----------

